# Moving to Canada from Ireland



## Charlie Doc (May 28, 2013)

Hi All,

My partner and I are currently in the process of migrating to Canada but we are quite confused and hoping that someone can help us with a few questoins we have-we would love to hear from anybody who is in the same boat or who has recently moved from Ireland.

We are using an agency called Global Visa's in order to get the ball rolling-they have so far passed our assessment and we are now being assigned a case manager who is going to look after the case to make the transition as easy as possible, has anyone ever used this agency? We figured it was the best option for us as we are both pretty clueless with regards to this and after reseaching this, we have realised that there is alot more involved in it then we had first thought

We have been told that my partner will have no problem getting work as he works in construction. I on the other hand have been told it could be a bit harder-I have completed 9 years at college and University and now have a PGD in International Business.

We were considering Alberta to be one area of interest to both of us-Can anyone tell us if this is the right decision or should we be looking elsewhere?With regards the proof of cohabitation-how strict are they on the "Proof" as all bills have always come through in my name for our home?

Can anyone help us with these few questions? I do apolagise for the essay-as anyone who has been in this position can tell-we are full of questions and are just not sure where to turn

Thanks in advance:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

CIC are very strict in the proof. While the bills may have been in your name, what about the mortgage, lease, insurance, cars or bank accounts? Bills aren't the only proof.

If memory serves me correct, Global Visa's doesn't have the best reputation, there have been a number of complaints about them.


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

I think you should do all paperwork yourself its really straight forward and we done it and got approval in 3 weeks


----------

